# Might Switch To OWB



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I was talking guns with a friend & he said "I'm carrying now." I would have never guessed. Double-stack compact 9mm at 9:00 (left-handed like myself) in an OWB holster under the shirt. No print. I've had limited success stuffing guns in my pants. Anything bigger than a 6+1 micro pistol digs into my belly or thigh. 6:00 is comfortable but too easy to steal in a crowd. I have no OWB holsters but I'm going to start shopping. I have a SIG P250 subcompact I'd love to carry. 12+1 9mm DAO, no safety. I shoot it well & it never fails. Too big for pocket or IWB, I've tried. Any OWB holster suggestions for it are welcome.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I've carried OW for over 30 yrs,on NYC subways and buses at rush hour every day with a S&W mod 10 in 4 inch,mod 10 in 2 inch a mod 60 a 1911 and lastly a Glock 19.Loose fitting clothes have always been a staple of my wardrobe.I like leather pancake holsters.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I have no OWB holsters but I'm going to start shopping. I have a SIG P250 subcompact I'd love to carry. 12+1 9mm DAO, no safety. I shoot it well & it never fails


If you like Kydex, check out Outlaw holsters. Their holsters are top quality and they have models for light bearing weapons also.

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> If you like Kydex, check out Outlaw holsters. Their holsters are top quality and they have models for light bearing weapons also.
> 
> GW


Thanks. I just went on their website & ordered one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's mine for my G19 with CT Laser Grip and Olight PL-Mini.
















I have since adjusted the cant a bit.
All day comfort and pretty easy concealment with decent retention.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Either pocket or OWB for me...and I have tried everything over a 32 year span, but these two are the only ones that really work for me. I carry a lot of revolvers though too, probably more than slide guns.


----------

